# Do you like perfumes/colognes?



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

I love perfumes . When I have messed up spending more money than I should it's usually on perfume. Almost every time I adore a scent it becomes discontinued. I loved a perfume called Valencia & for once in my life it was a perfume at a very low price. It became discontinued because it turns out the scent was ripped off from Versace. So sad. I love that stuff. I also like Knowing by Estee Lauder. 
What are your favorite scents?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

I used to but since my late 40's I've become more and more allergic.  So perfume = sinus headache or cough or runny nose.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I used to but since my late 40's I've become more and more allergic.  So perfume = sinus headache or cough or runny nose.


I never wear perfume before boarding a plane because I'm aware some people have allergies. I've been on long overseas flights & seen women pull out a spray bottle and just douse themselves not thinking about possible  allergies of people on the plane with them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I never wear perfume before boarding a plane because I'm aware some people have allergies. I've been on long overseas flights & seen women pull out a spray bottle and just douse themselves not thinking about possible  allergies of people on the plane with them.



We fly a LOT and I've been very lucky.  Some women put on hand lotion that is scented but there's only been one time so far that it hit me bad enough to get a sinus headache.  The lady was across the aisle and went to the bathroom a lot.  While there she must have put on hand lotion because she'd come back and it would hit me again.  I dehydrated myself with all the sinus pills.  

Since I've been on antihistamines for about 3 years scents don't bother me as much.  I miss being able to enjoy certain scents.  Lemon scented cleaners, vanilla scented candles. pot pourri, etc etc. are torture. But baby powder doesn't bother me and I love that smell.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

I am now allergic to strong scents, no candles etc, like Annie. However I can wear perfume if I am careful. I love Shalimar, of course, also White Shoulders. Years ago, Spiritual Sky put out a wonderful musk perfume, since then, they changed it and it smells horrid. Sigh.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We fly a LOT and I've been very lucky.  Some women put on hand lotion that is scented but there's only been one time so far that it hit me bad enough to get a sinus headache.  The lady was across the aisle and went to the bathroom a lot.  While there she must have put on hand lotion because she'd come back and it would hit me again.  I dehydrated myself with all the sinus pills.
> 
> Since I've been on antihistamines for about 3 years scents don't bother me as much.  I miss being able to enjoy certain scents.  Lemon scented cleaners, vanilla scented candles. pot pourri, etc etc. are torture. But baby powder doesn't bother me and I love that smell.


Are you also bothered by the plants themselves? Like roses or jasmine, etc?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Years ago, Spiritual Sky put out a wonderful musk perfume, since then, they changed it and it smells horrid. Sigh.


I so hate when they do that & I only discover it AFTER I've taken it home.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I used to but since my late 40's I've become more and more allergic.  So perfume = sinus headache or cough or runny nose.



By my mid 20s I was done with anything with a scent for sinus reasons as well. As far as I'm concerned perfume and cologne are toxic stink. 

The only people I know that tend wear it with any regularity are also heavy drinkers probably trying cover up other odors.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> The only people I know that tend wear it with any regularity are also heavy drinkers probably trying cover up other odors.


That's strange lol. I might drink at the very most 4 times in a year & shower every day . I know quite a few non stinky non drinking people that wear perfume.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

I love to wear a pretty scent when going out - I love "Beach" by Bobbie Brown for summer days and night - .... Here we have essential oils shop where you can make you own perfumes....and I make one that is a bit citrus and a bit jasmine and other lesser fragrance...it have a very clean scent and not over power...just a delicate scent.  I will never put so much that it bother to others...so far, I have receive only compliment from it....it not even have a name..just No.9


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> I love to wear a pretty scent when going out - I love "Beach" by Bobbie Brown for summer days and night - .... Here we have essential oils shop where you can make you own perfumes....and I make one that is a bit citrus and a bit jasmine and other lesser fragrance...it have a very clean scent and not over power...just a delicate scent.  I will never put so much that it bother to others...so far, I have receive only compliment from it....it not even have a name..just No.9


I have never made my own perfume. I have made perfumed soaps though  Sounds like a fun challenge.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh...it is!  I was overwhelm at first when I visit to the shop....but my daughter have been there before I was admire her perfume she make.....so I decide to go....the man ask you what fragrances you like and you sniff to different samples...some flowers I never hear of before...and other scents like musk and fruits.... it was really very interesting.  So then..you choose you top 5 or 6 scents and they can mix them until you are satisfy with what you have.  I tend to like scents that are not very flowery - they mostly clean smell...I dunno how to describe - also you can add pheremones which are suppose to attract the others sex....but I not need for that..haha.... What I end up to make smell VERY VERY much like the summer scent BEACH that I already wear...just a little more heavy so that it can be for fall and winter scent also....  It was a nice way to spend a afternoon together for us.. and we leave with very nice and unique fragrances..  May be you try it one day, Sharon!  And I will like to try to make perfume soap!   I love Crabtree & Evelyn fragrances... if I can make my own I will be happy!    xx


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

The problem with alot of colognes and perfumes is when the scent gets old it turns into a heavy musty smell or exacerbates/make other odors worse. Example would be a heavy cologne user at a gym. I belonged to a gym where the owner would have to tell people take a shower or leave. He even posted signs. Please No Colognes & Perfumes During Workout. I know cologne users complaining they almost got tossed out of their big corporate gym for their b/o. 

Deodorant soap is the strongest scent that goes onto my body or I can tolerate.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes I believe that.... at our Yoga classes, NO fragrance is allow and it is for a good reasons.  Many who practice Yoga are not able to concentrate deeply when some one next to them is wearing so strong fragrance... it interfere with the class and meditation... there is no reason for wear perfumes or cologne to working out.... the body is MEAN to perspire out the toxins any way... so is foolish to add to the toxins to be extinguish from the body.  Instructor very discreetly as them to wash or please leave.  Too much is too much...even some time just a little bit is too much.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> Oh...it is!  I was overwhelm at first when I visit to the shop....but my daughter have been there before I was admire her perfume she make.....so I decide to go....the man ask you what fragrances you like and you sniff to different samples...some flowers I never hear of before...and other scents like musk and fruits.... it was really very interesting.  So then..you choose you top 5 or 6 scents and they can mix them until you are satisfy with what you have.  I tend to like scents that are not very flowery - they mostly clean smell...I dunno how to describe - also you can add pheremones which are suppose to attract the others sex....but I not need for that..haha.... What I end up to make smell VERY VERY much like the summer scent BEACH that I already wear...just a little more heavy so that it can be for fall and winter scent also....  It was a nice way to spend a afternoon together for us.. and we leave with very nice and unique fragrances..  May be you try it one day, Sharon!  And I will like to try to make perfume soap!   I love Crabtree & Evelyn fragrances... if I can make my own I will be happy!    xx


Sounds fun.  You know I have no need to attract the opposite sex anymore either


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh.. I see... Yes I understanding.    You cute just how you are, Sharon... you not worry for that!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> Oh.. I see... Yes I understanding.    You cute just how you are, Sharon... you not worry for that!


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 25, 2016)

I am allergic to all perfumes, only buy unscented products.  I just made the mistake of
buying a hyacinth, forgetting it's perfume is too strong for an apartment.  Have had to
put it outside.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Are you also bothered by the plants themselves? Like roses or jasmine, etc?



No, only artificial scents.  Allergic to mold - makes me cough.  Finding a cleaner that isn't scented is tough as well.  Doctor said it's 'age-related' and the older we get the more exposure and the more likely we become allergic.  Doing pre-dye skin tests, even with non-permanent hair colours has started to make me itch.  So I'm going grey. Same happened to my mom - no allergies until about age 50.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh...that cute one!... I not see that here.     Thank you..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

When we were in Thailand this winter I got tired of being sweaty and sticky all the time and bought some powder to put on after my shower.  I was very pleased that the scent didn't bother me and I really liked it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> The problem with alot of colognes and perfumes is when the scent gets old it turns into a heavy musty smell or exacerbates/make other odors worse. Example would be a heavy cologne user at a gym. I belonged to a gym where the owner would have to tell people take a shower or leave. He even posted signs. Please No Colognes & Perfumes During Workout. I know cologne users complaining they almost got tossed out of their big corporate gym for their b/o.
> 
> Deodorant soap is the strongest scent that goes onto my body or I can tolerate.


Well a lot of women like you cannot tolerate smells as they age. I understand.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

One of the differences between cheap scent, and fine perfume, is the durability of the original signature. Quality perfumes, such as those produced by the recognisable French Houses, ie Guerlain, Chanel etc. maintain their original signature scent over 

time, fading, but never transforming into a stinky car deodorant pong. Often, you get what you pay for. Yes, Like BW, I shower regularly, and do not use le Parfum to mask unpleasant odours. This is not the Middle Ages. Lol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> When we were in Thailand this winter I got tired of being sweaty and sticky all the time and bought some powder to put on after my shower.  I was very pleased that the scent didn't bother me and I really liked it.
> /QUOTE]
> You know my 24 year old daughter quite suddenly developed allergies she never had. She was jogging with her husband and suddenly went into anaphylactic shock. Turns out she has become allergic to most plants and trees and grasses which is a real pity because she is so athletic and loves hiking, etc. Now she has to carry one of those autoinjectors  on her all the time.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

That true, Shalimar...  and do you know?  The man at the oils place tell to us that the really very expensive French parfums have a skunk oil base!  I never know that!  Is because the skunk oil remain "true scent" and not spoilage like other oils that will become rancic smell....and when they take away the offensive part in the oil, the oil itself is add to the expensive fragrance so it will lasting longer and much less is need to wear.  I was find that to be fascinating!  Skunk!  Of all stinky creatures on earth... it amaze me..   haha...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Ameriscot said:
> 
> 
> > When we were in Thailand this winter I got tired of being sweaty and sticky all the time and bought some powder to put on after my shower.  I was very pleased that the scent didn't bother me and I really liked it.
> ...


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh no, Sharon... poor thing!  It not easy to develop those allergy - especial for outdoor activity where those scents are.    I sorry that she have that problem. I wish they will find what specific is bother to her... I suppose the testing will cost a lots and a lots of time involve....  still... I very sorry that she must carry EpiPen - hopefully, she will learn what it is in specifics that are trouble to her breathing.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

That is a blessing for you, Annie!  I not ever see or hear of this powder, but I delighted for you that it WORK and it not bother to you!  Hurray!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> That is a blessing for you, Annie!  I not ever see or hear of this powder, but I delighted for you that it WORK and it not bother to you!  Hurray!



It did work quite well - unless I did something too strenuous in the heat like ride my bike up a steep hill in the sunshine.  Pleasant surprise that the scent didn't bother me and it was quite nice.  I also love the smell of baby powder and it's doesn't bother me.

The powder can also be purchased in the US and UK.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm not masking anything, I just adore fragrance, a different one everyday. But I try to respect folks with allergies and use it lightly. There used to be this human relations person I had to report to from time to time. She was painfully allergic to fragrance and pet dander. I would talk to her with my head just in the doorway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

There are two signature scents in my neighborhood. I call them "Nursing-Home Nights" and "Bingo-Hall Ballad". Occasionally you'll run into "Church-Lady Charm", but only on the weekends.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> Oh no, Sharon... poor thing!  It not easy to develop those allergy - especial for outdoor activity where those scents are.    I sorry that she have that problem. I wish they will find what specific is bother to her... I suppose the testing will cost a lots and a lots of time involve....  still... I very sorry that she must carry EpiPen - hopefully, she will learn what it is in specifics that are trouble to her breathing.


They tested her. She is allergic to almost every tree except the pine tree and most grasses. Even carrots and she was never allergic to them before. When she was a kid she played outside with the rest of the kids out here in the country and none of them had problems. This just sprang up one day while she was jogging. Very strange.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> BlunderWoman said:
> 
> 
> > That's very strange to hit so suddenly.  That's a shame as well since she likes to be outdoors.  I'm lucky that nothing outdoors bothers me as I love to be outside as well.
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2016)

I like my lightly scented hand soaps and bubble baths, but don't wear mainstream perfumes or colognes anymore and avoid scented candles which give me headaches.  I find I can take natural essential oils that one finds in the health food store, especially sandalwood and musk.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> They tested her. She is allergic to almost every tree except the pine tree and most grasses. Even carrots and she was never allergic to them before. When she was a kid she played outside with the rest of the kids out here in the country and none of them had problems. This just sprang up one day while she was jogging. Very strange.



Something must have occurred to set this off.  Very curious.  My allergies were very gradual.  No treatment for her to help?


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> One of the differences between cheap scent, and fine perfume, is the durability of the original signature. Quality perfumes, such as those produced by the recognisable French Houses, ie Guerlain, Chanel etc. maintain their original signature scent over
> 
> time, fading, but never transforming into a stinky car deodorant pong. Often, you get what you pay for. Yes, Like BW, I shower regularly, and do not use le Parfum to mask unpleasant odours. This is not the Middle Ages. Lol.



I think a person's body chemistry has a bigger effect than people think including their diet and activity level. I've also noticed the more alcohol one drinks the more the cologne and perfume user's scent changes. Some scientist say stress levels and hormones affect b/o as much sweat although that doesn't help. 

One of the scents that graps my attention right away is an ash tray let alone an active smoker. I used to smoke and burnt cigarettes & ashes chase me away almost immediately.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia, imagine, skunk oil? I never knew that! How cool.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Something must have occurred to set this off.  Very curious.  My allergies were very gradual.  No treatment for her to help?


They didn't mention to me that anything could help it. She's still very active. She does everything outdoors. They are a very outdoors couple.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

I had no allergies at all until some time in my 40's.  I remember walking into a Bath and Body shop once to shop for xmas gifts.  And immediately my sinus started screaming, my nose was blocked and even my ears felt like they were filled with fluid.  I've never had that reaction since, but the wrong scent will give me an immediate sinus headache.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I like my lightly scented hand soaps and bubble baths, but don't wear mainstream perfumes or colognes anymore and avoid scented candles which give me headaches.  I find I can take natural essential oils that one finds in the health food store, especially sandalwood and musk.


I really like sandalwood


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> They didn't mention to me that anything could help it. She's still very active. She does everything outdoors. They are a very outdoors couple.



Antihistamines?  Other allergy med.  It's helped mine a lot. Even helps when I get bitten my mosquitoes or midges.  They don't get all swollen and extremely itchy.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh my... poor beebee....  It is strange, but we can all develop allergy to things at any time in our lives..... ALL his life, my Papa was eat all type of shellfish that he catch in the ocean...then when he was mid-70s  he develop severe allergy to ALL shellfish... it was such a shock to him...and he was become so sad for that...he was miss the beautiful shellfish he gather from the ocean.... but... other wise he will die.  In those day, he not have the EpiPen to use and he would have die if not arrive to hospital in time.  We are more fortunate now to be able to save our self with those pen injection - but still is sad that we must miss out on thing that we enjoy just because of the allergy.    I hope she will adjust quickly and be okay.... xx


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

My grandmother and her two sisters loved to wear White Shoulders.  I always remember them smelling so nice.  I rarely wore perfume except for a very light scent.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Antihistamines?  Other allergy med.  It's helped mine a lot. Even helps when I get bitten my mosquitoes or midges.  They don't get all swollen and extremely itchy.


She might be using those..I just don't know.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> Oh my... poor beebee....  It is strange, but we can all develop allergy to things at any time in our lives..... ALL his life, my Papa was eat all type of shellfish that he catch in the ocean...then when he was mid-70s  he develop severe allergy to ALL shellfish... it was such a shock to him...and he was become so sad for that...he was miss the beautiful shellfish he gather from the ocean.... but... other wise he will die.  In those day, he not have the EpiPen to use and he would have die if not arrive to hospital in time.  We are more fortunate now to be able to save our self with those pen injection - but still is sad that we must miss out on thing that we enjoy just because of the allergy.    I hope she will adjust quickly and be okay.... xx



I just googled it and it looks like it's no uncommon to suddenly develop allergies.  

My kids have a cousin who is so allergic to bee stings that he'll die in a very short time without the two drugs he has to take immediately.  And of course he attracted bees.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> Oh my... poor beebee....  It is strange, but we can all develop allergy to things at any time in our lives..... ALL his life, my Papa was eat all type of shellfish that he catch in the ocean...then when he was mid-70s  he develop severe allergy to ALL shellfish... it was such a shock to him...and he was become so sad for that...he was miss the beautiful shellfish he gather from the ocean.... but... other wise he will die.  In those day, he not have the EpiPen to use and he would have die if not arrive to hospital in time.  We are more fortunate now to be able to save our self with those pen injection - but still is sad that we must miss out on thing that we enjoy just because of the allergy.    I hope she will adjust quickly and be okay.... xx



Thank you. Sad for your father to have to give up what he loved that is too bad. I have no allergies at all. YET..knock wood


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> There are two signature scents in my neighborhood. I call them "Nursing-Home Nights" and "Bingo-Hall Ballad". Occasionally you'll run into "Church-Lady Charm", but only on the weekends.


As long as you aren't whiffing Dastardly Diaper you'll be okay


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> There are two signature scents in my neighborhood. I call them "Nursing-Home Nights" and "Bingo-Hall Ballad". Occasionally you'll run into "Church-Lady Charm", but only on the weekends.



I vastly prefer "Evening in Hoboken"....



BlunderWoman said:


> I really like sandalwood



I love the "smell" of sandalwood, but not the "effect".  When I go into a shop where they're burning incense, I have a very small window of time before I have to make tracks out of there.  Otherwise, it's headache hell.  

As far as perfumes, I've found that I love citrus scents.  Pacifica makes a Tuscan Blood Orange perfume that I'm crazy about.  It's very light and not at all expensive.  I also like anything lemony or grapefruity.  They don't seem to give me the headache that heavy perfumes do.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> I vastly prefer "Evening in Hoboken"....



Ahh ... the main note of hot tar, with subtle undercurrents of low tide and the surprise of the factory floral scent ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

Le Noir Newark, a spicy blend with top notes of cigarillos and bus exhaust, seductively musky underarm, imported bodega incense, and a delicious fried chicken finish.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> As far as perfumes, I've found that I love citrus scents.  Pacifica makes a Tuscan Blood Orange perfume that I'm crazy about.  It's very light and not at all expensive.  I also like anything lemony or grapefruity.  They don't seem to give me the headache that heavy perfumes do.



jujube, I found the website for Pacifica, it looks great and their stuff looks like its right up my alley.  I'll try to find a nice cologne that ships to Canada.  Thanks.  

http://www.pacificabeauty.com/


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

"Wilkes-Barre Whispers" - take the warmth of an abandoned-house fire and support it with the earthy richness of 18th century mannerisms to discover a deep and sickening fragrance. Topped off with a refreshing blend of spices with cocaine, meth and heroin overtones, this exotic _parfum_ should prove to be popular with all regressive thinkers and political criminals.


----------



## Lon (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes,  I like and enjoy different scents. I like Aramis cologne for myself. I once followed a woman for two blocks in San Francisco when she passed me on the sidewalk. When she turned to confront me, I apologised and asked what scent she was wearing. All I can remember was that she called it SOMETHING BLUE.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

I love Aramis men's cologne. Classic, elegant. The fragrance of gentlemen.


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2016)

Phil and Fur, you crack me up.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Le Noir Newark, a spicy blend with top notes of cigarillos and bus exhaust, seductively musky underarm, imported bodega incense, and a delicious fried chicken finish.



I think that's the sexiest thing I've read on these forums.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm sensitive to perfumes and colognes. A lady I dated recently obviously used something that smelled nice but it didn't bother me, so I asked her what it was. She said she uses only oils. She dilutes it in water and sprays on her hair brush. And then I assume she brushes her hair with it - I did a thorough search and didn't find any hair brushes on her.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

The new limited edition adds diesel and exotic dead fish from the Passaic river, one of their best sellers...


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The new limited edition adds diesel and exotic dead fish from the Passaic river, one of their best sellers...



You just ruined a good thing, fur.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2016)

Phil and fur layful:  Love your exotic perfume scents.

I developed a sudden allergy to strong scents when I was pregnant with my daughter, 32 yrs. ago .. I wore perfume regularly while working, before then. I used to like Je Reviens by Worth .. but not since they changed the composition. My daughter likes the lighter Jo Malone perfumes which are quite nice. I will spritz myself minimally if going to a really fancy function.

Perfumes have come a long way since Apple Blossom and Midnight In Paris.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

You just ruined a good thing, fur.  

No really the fish is "locally sourced" then handcrafted to release their full essence...I bet Whole Foods would jump right on the marketing campaign. Hum, Soirée à San Francisco...The spice of sweaty black leather, light floral notes of pampered Chihuahua, a rainbow melody of vanilla, chocolate and dark cherry swirling in an erotic stratosphere.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You just ruined a good thing, fur.
> 
> No really the fish is "locally sourced" then handcrafted to release their full essence...I bet Whole Foods would jump right on the marketing campaign. Hum, Soirée à San Francisco...The spice of sweaty black leather, light floral notes of pampered Chihuahua, a rainbow melody of vanilla, chocolate and dark cherry swirling in an erotic stratosphere.



LMAO!

Miami Moonlight Mami - an aromatic blend of swamp gas, gator droppings and Cuban sandwiches. Fatty and unctuous like the tourists, Miami Moonlight Mami is the ideal scent for when you're drifting down to the Keys, because it will repel the sharks.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

You guys are seriously bent!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> You guys are seriously bent!



Thank you!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome! I loooovvvvee twisted!


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> You just ruined a good thing, fur.
> 
> No really the fish is "locally sourced" then handcrafted to release their full essence...I bet Whole Foods would jump right on the marketing campaign. Hum, Soirée à San Francisco...The spice of sweaty black leather, light floral notes of pampered Chihuahua, a rainbow melody of vanilla, chocolate and dark cherry swirling in an erotic stratosphere.



I'm back on board!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh look, the king of bent is back! Lolololol.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2016)

So funny you guys!


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2016)

The top Orlando perfume: "Disney in July".....a fine blend of Coppertone oil, sweaty shoes, melting wheelchair tires and a hint of giant greasy turkey leg.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The new limited edition adds diesel and exotic dead fish from the Passaic river, one of their best sellers...



Ohhh....sounds lovely!  I just love the smell of dead fish.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 26, 2016)

I like wearing perfume, although not everyday. I have always disliked aftershave on men, fortunately my husband doesn't like it either.


----------



## IKE (Mar 26, 2016)

I rarely wear any cologne but when I do spritz on a little something it's Polo Blue......mama likes it, mama buys it and I wear it.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 26, 2016)

Just body lotions and body sprays,there are some really soft scents to choose from.

I have one of our  buyers who comes in often and by the time he leaves,I have a headache and the whole place is overtaken by strong cologne.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 26, 2016)

Aramis and black leather, takes me back to when hubby and I were dating...oy, no get your mind out of the gutter. He had a motorcycle and the jacket was for protection...then again...well no we won't go therelayful:


----------



## jujube (Mar 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ohhh....sounds lovely!  I just love the smell of dead fish.



Not too far off but I do love the smell of tidal flats.  When we used to visit our grandparents in Virginia every summer, we'd go to the beach.  There was one point on the way when we went over some tidal flats and when we smelled that unmistakable odor, it meant we were near the beach.  To this day, that is an "exciting" smell to me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 26, 2016)

The ocean is something completely different. When I was a kid we went to Cape Cod, MA and Atlantic City yearly. As an adult we lived on Long Beach Island NJ. Me and the kids would play on the breakers...we lived a block from the beach. There is nothing like that smell, even with sand in the whole house.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2016)

I love Japanese Cherry Blossom scent, Gardenia, Lavender scents the most.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 26, 2016)

I am looking for a fresh Gardenia, nothing like it,


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm in the same boat.  I give some scents the kiss of death, I guess.  A hundred years ago I liked "Adam's Rib".  Gone.  Then I fell for "Mink and Pearls" by Jovan.   Both were discontinued.  Now I like  "White Tea" by Bvlgari.  I can't find that in perfume, only cologne, so it doesn't stay with me very long.  I could cry about my loss of Mink and Pearls.  It was (pardon my silly-sounding comment), but it was my "signature scent".  I received many compliments on it.  Boo Hoo!  (I bet the guys really love reading this kind of stuff!  LOL)


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 27, 2016)

Patty I would tell you to search online. There are catalogs that carry discontinued fragrances. This is one...
http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Mar 29, 2016)

*Perfume....*

Thanks.  I happen to be familiar with the Vermont Country Store.  They have "Evening in Paris" which, as a young kid, I thought was from heaven.  They want about 50 bucks for it! What if I hate it in my old age?  Aghhh.  I don't want to experiment for that kind of money.
(Ha ha I still love their beautiful blue containers!)


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2016)

That blue Evening In Paris bottle is so pretty. It was all Mom used when I was little. When my parents went out, the 3 of us girls would sneak a sniff from the bottle.

I also liked the Shiseido original Zen perfume, gold floral design on black matte bottle. My older sister was a rep for Shiseido back in the late 60's/early 70's at the Eaton's College Street store. I applied, but was told I didn't look Asian enough. Recently, some Shiseido reps came from Japan and she was invited to meet them. They were very generous with gifts and gave her a photo of herself from back in the day. Here's a photo from back then, she's on the right.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 29, 2016)

Peppermint Patty said:


> Thanks.  I happen to be familiar with the Vermont Country Store.  They have "Evening in Paris" which, as a young kid, I thought was from heaven.  They want about 50 bucks for it! What if I hate it in my old age?  Aghhh.  I don't want to experiment for that kind of money.
> (Ha ha I still love their beautiful blue containers!)



I almost bought that just for the sentiment.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 29, 2016)

Pinky said:


> That blue Evening In Paris bottle is so pretty. It was all Mom used when I was little. When my parents went out, the 3 of us girls would sneak a sniff from the bottle.
> 
> I also liked the Shiseido original Zen perfume, gold floral design on black matte bottle. My older sister was a rep for Shiseido back in the late 60's/early 70's at the Eaton's College Street store. I applied, but was told I didn't look Asian enough. Recently, some Shiseido reps came from Japan and she was invited to meet them. They were very generous with gifts and gave her a photo of herself from back in the day. Here's a photo from back then, she's on the right.


Pretty girl. Great photo to put in the treasure book


----------

